# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Sorkadhe, Gezuar Ditlindjen !

## Brari

Sorkadhe kelcyre !!

Urimet me te mira me rastin e Ditlindjes !

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (05-06-2014)

----------


## angmokio

Te uroj shendet , paqe e lumturi te perhershme e nderuara Sorkadhe.

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (05-06-2014)

----------


## Linda5

Gezuar ditelindjen Sorkadhe :buzeqeshje: 

Gezofsh edhe 100 vjet te tjera.Suksese dhe realizime ne te gjithe aspektet e jetes!!!

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (05-06-2014)

----------


## prishtina75

....qy qy as nuk ka tregu as nuk na ka thirre, phii.. qysh eshte prishe dynjaja , hahaha...

Edhe 107 tjera prej me te lumturave,  :shkelje syri:

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (05-06-2014)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Sorkadhe kelcyre !!
> 
> Urimet me te mira me rastin e Ditlindjes !


Faleminderit nga zemra Brari miku im i mire! Gjith te mirat edhe per ty !

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Te uroj shendet , paqe e lumturi te perhershme e nderuara Sorkadhe.


Faleminderit angmokio ! Paqja e lumturia te jene edhe me ty e te dashurit e tu!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> ....qy qy as nuk ka tregu as nuk na ka thirre, phii.. qysh eshte prishe dynjaja , hahaha...
> 
> Edhe 107 tjera prej me te lumturave,


qy .. qy.. prishtinali,, kisha hall se me mbaroje gjith embelsiren se ju te evropes hani shume  :perqeshje:  

faleminderit shume per urimin e perqafime te perzemerta per ty amigo !

----------

prishtina75 (05-06-2014)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar Sorkadhe_Këlcyr, urime dhe gëzuar uroj që t'i pritni edhe shumë e shumë të tjera në gëzime, lumturi e paqe me të dashurit tu...
Paqit shëndet e të gjitha të mirat e kësaj bote...*

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> *E nderuar Sorkadhe_Këlcyr, urime dhe gëzuar uroj që t'i pritni edhe shumë e shumë të tjera në gëzime, lumturi e paqe me të dashurit tu...
> Paqit shëndet e të gjitha të mirat e kësaj bote...*


Me nderon urimi yt , i dashur nga te gjithe Agim!

Faleminderit!

----------

Agim Metbala (05-06-2014)

----------


## mia@

Gezuar Ditelindjen Sorkadhe!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

Gezuar sorkadhe, tu realizofshin deshirat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## anita340

Gezuar Sorkadhe! Edhe 100 ditelindje te lumtura!

----------


## Lexuesi_

Gezuar pritsh gjithmone veq gzime e shendet ne vitet ne vazhdim !

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 Sorkadhe!
Jete te lumtur dhe shendet te mire!

----------


## ejshan

Sorkadhe, Gezuar Ditlindjen ! www.lajm-shqip.com te uron gezuar ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Faleminderit Mia@ !

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

shume faleminderit Marya ! Gezime te kesh edhe ti !

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Te falenderoj anita340!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Shume te faleminderit Lexuesi!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Besoja, te falenderoj! Shendet e gezime te kesh!

----------

